# new Kindles and USB memory sticks



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Do any of the new Kindles (HD6) or HDX's have the ability to use a memory stick for additional storage? I saw the HD6 had a small USB port. How would that connect?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They never have before and I've not seen anything indicating any of this year's crop are any different.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I read the specs on the HD6 and it has:
SlimPort enabled USB 2.0 (micro-B connector) port to connect to an HDTV or VGA monitor with an adapter or to a PC/Macintosh computer, or to charge your device with the included power adapter,

I guess this means that it only has ability to connect to TV's monitors etc. and not to a memory stick.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

There is also a usb 2.0 adapter for the new HD6 to allow mice, keyboards, and FLASH DRIVES to be used. Look under accessories for HD6 and there are 3 different cable adapters there. 1-VGA, 1-HDMI, and 1-USB 2.0.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just looked at those adapters under accessories for the HD6.  I can't see where they allow mice, keyboards, and Flash Drives.  I checked the slim port adapters on Amazon and they all end in an HDMI connection.  Can you send me to a link with an adapter that might connect to flash drives etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit I've not studied the issue -- but my understanding is the port on the new Fires is ONLY for physically connecting to a TV so that Fire Video (or games) can be played on a big screen.  I'd be VERY surprised to hear that any other peripherals will work. . . . . .

That said, they do have bluetooth capability so you could use that to 'connect' a keyboard or mouse, or speakers. Don't think there are bluetooth flashdrives, but maybe.  I know Betsy has something called WiDrive which lets her store stuff on a drive and access it wirelessly with the appropriate app on her Fire.  But that's not bluetooth, just a wifi network. The WiDrive broadcasts a signal the app on the Fire can pick up to access its contents.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

would this adapter work on new Fire 6?
http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-5in-Micro-Host-Adapter/dp/B00B4GGW5Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412684573&sr=8-1&keywords=micro+usb+to+usb


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You might want to try one of these. I've used it with my HDX.

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Wireless-Smartphones-Tablets--SDWS2-032G-E57/dp/B00DBX371C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412684763&sr=8-1&keywords=bluetooth+flash+drive

By the way, I bought the 16gb version and slipped in my own 64gb micro SD card.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

joangolfing said:


> I just looked at those adapters under accessories for the HD6. I can't see where they allow mice, keyboards, and Flash Drives. I checked the slim port adapters on Amazon and they all end in an HDMI connection. Can you send me to a link with an adapter that might connect to flash drives etc.


Under accessories for the HD6 are 3 adapter calbes listed. this is link to the usb 2.0 cable which states MICE, KEYBOARDS, FLASHDRIVES AND COST IS $14.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Adapter-Fire-Tablets-Generation/dp/B00LCKPETY/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1412695571&sr=1-13

Don't know how much cl;earer it could be.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Tabitha, thanks, but where are you finding the accessories listed under the HD6 ?  Is it on the technical list or elsewhere with a separate search for HD 6 accessories.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

If you go to the HD 6 page, at top of page is accessories. Once on that page, click on photo of HD5 and there are 2 pages of accessories for the HD6. It lists chargers, cables, adapters, covers.

Use link at top of this page to get to kindles so kb gets credit.

Accessoreis page for all: http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Accessories/b/ref=sv_kinh_6?ie=UTF8&node=1268192011


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, Tabatha, I just ordered the one that you listed.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

SOURCE: Connie2000 from Mobileread forum

" OTG
I just tried a plugging in a flash drive (with an OTG cord), and it shows up in ES File Explorer as USB. I copied to and from the drive with no problems. Streaming worked with video and mp3. "


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is pretty cool....

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

What is an OTG?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

OTG - ON THE GO. That is what the cable you ordered is referred as. It is an OTG cable which allows the use of external items to be used with your device.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you using this cord on the newest Fire tablets.  I got my cord but I still can't use it on my old HDX.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> Are you using this cord on the newest Fire tablets. I got my cord but I still can't use it on my old HDX.


The cord Tabatha gave a link to is apparently only for the newest generation of devices. From your posts it seemed like you were talking about something to use with the new HD6. The HDX is NOT new this year -- the one still sold is last year's model.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, I was thinking about getting the new 6 and wanted info on the flash drive possibilities using that cord.  I bought the cord anyway just to test whether it works on my HDX and it didn't.  I will keep it for later when the deals come out for the newest models.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> You might want to try one of these. I've used it with my HDX.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Wireless-Smartphones-Tablets--SDWS2-032G-E57/dp/B00DBX371C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412684763&sr=8-1&keywords=bluetooth+flash+drive
> 
> By the way, I bought the 16gb version and slipped in my own 64gb micro SD card.


I use the bluetooth sandisk device also - works seamlessly


----------

